# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الصحة والسلامه >  >  الامرآض التي تعآلج بالملفوف‏ ..~ْ

## بقآيا حنين

الأمراض التي تعالج بالملفوف ... 







أما الامراض والعلل التي تعالج بالملفوف وطرق المعالجة ، فهي :  



ـ الأذن ( الصمم ) وضعف السمع : يفيد مزج مقدار من عصير الملفوف بمثيله من عصير الليمون الحامض ويقطر في الأذن .  



 


ـ الأرق : توضع كمادات من ورق الملفوف على خلف الرأس ( القذال ) وعلى الساقين ثلاث مرات أو أربع .  



 


ـ الاستسقاء : يكثر من أكل الملفوف نيئا ، أو مكمورا ، أو يشرب عصيره ولعلاج الوذمة ( الاستسقاء الموضعي ) يشرب كل يوم قدح او قدحان من عصير الملفوف ، وتكملة للعلاج توضع أوراق الملفوف على مكان الألم وتجدد من حين إلى حين عند الحاجة . 
 

 

ـ الأسهال : توضع أوراق من الملفوف على كل البدن ، بما في ذلك منطقة الكبد ، وذلك في النهار مرة أو مرتين ويضطجع على سرير لئلا تعرقل الحركة مفعولها ، وتكرر العملية ثلاث أو أربع مرات ويحتفظ بأوراق الأخيرة على الجسم ليلاً . ويسلق الملفوف طويلا ويشرب ماء السلق فقط .  


 


ـ الأعصاب : توترها : يفيد تناول قدحين يوميا من عصير الملفوف الأعصاب ( آلامها ) ، عرق النساء ، الروماتيزم ، الوجه ، الورك ـ و الاكزيما ـ يبدأ باستعمال الكمادات من الملفوف لمدة قصيرة ( ساعة واحدة ) ثم يداوم عليها إذا كانت تحتمل ، ويجب أن تدهن الأوراق بزيت الزيتون ، مع العلم أن جميع أنواع الاكزيما لا تستفيد من ورق الملفوف ، ويؤخذ من الداخل الملفوف النيء أو عصيره أو المكمور منه .  



 

ـ الآكله ( غنفرينا ) : تستعمل كمادات الورق ، وتبدل كل ساعتين بغيرها ، ثم تترك لمدة أربع ساعات ، وتبقى كمادة المساء طوال الليل . 






ـ الالتهابات ـ التي تعالج بالملفوف كثيرة ، وقد ذكرنا طريقة معالجة كل التهاب في مكان اسمه بحسب الحروف الهجائية ، منها التهاب المعدة والتهاب الجفون . على سبيل المثال لا الحصر . 







ـ الإمساك : يؤخذ من ماء سلق الملفوف 2 ـ 4 أكواب في كل يوم .






 ـ الأمعاء : 


1) التهاب المعي : يعالج بعصير الملفوف كما يعالج الاسهال ، والمعص .



2) الآلام الامعائية أو المعدية : تعالج أيضا بطريقة معالجة الاسهال .



3) تعفن الأمعاء : تعالج بعصير الملفوف النيء ، وبمخلل الملفوف تؤخذ ملعقتان صباحاً . 







ـ التعب أو انحطاط القوى : يؤخذ من عصير الملفوف قدح أو قدحان يومياً . 







ـ الأوردة ، التهابها : تعالج كما تعالج أمراض الساق . 







ـ الأوعية الليمفاوية والتهابها : تعالج بكمادات من أوراق الملفوف . 






ـ البحة : تستعمل غرغرة وشراب من عصير الملفوف والعسل . ويتناول الممثلون والمغنون منه لتحسين أصواتهم ، وكذلك يستعملون مغلي الملفوف ـ بلا ملح ـ مخفوقا بصفار البيض . 







ـ البرد : تشقق الأيدي من البرد ونحوه يعالج بكمادات من أوراق الملفوف توضع على موضع التشقق .







ـ البروستات , تضخمها ـ اضطراباتها : توضع كمادتان من ورق الملفوف نهاراً ومثلهما ليلاً ، على أسفل البطن وعلى العجان ( بين الشرج وعضو التناسل ) .







ـ البلعوم ( التهابه ، الخناق ) : وضع كمادات أوراق الملفوف على الحنجرة يخفف الآلام ، ويساعد على طرح المواد السامة ، ويفيد في حالة التهاب الحنجرة يخفف الآلام ، ويساعد طرح المواد السامة ، ويفيد في حالة التهاب الحنجرة والالتهابات المختلفة ، ويجب تبديل الأوراق في حالة الشعور بحرارة موضعية . 







ـ البواسير : توضع عليها كمادات من الملفوف . 







ـ البول , رمال بولية ، حصى : يؤخذ قدح أو اثنان من عصير الملفوف يوميا .







ـ تسمم كحولي : يفيد فيه شرب عصير الملفوف النيء أو المكمور . 






ـ تشمع الكبد : يفيد فيه شرب عصير الملفوف ، أو تناوله نيئا أو مكموراً . 







ـ تشنج دماغي : وضربة الشمس : يوضع ورق الملفوف كمادات على الرأس والرقبة من الخلف ( النقرة ) مدة أربع ساعات ، وتكرر العملية ثلاث أو أربع مرات يفصل بينها بساعتين أو ثلاث ساعاتة ( وهذا تدبير وقائي ريثما يحضر الطبيب ) . 







ـ الجروح العادية والمعفنة : تفيد كمادات من ورق الملفوف توضع على الجروح مدة ساعتين وتبدل ـ في بادئ الأمر ـ ثم تبدل كل أربع ساعات ، وتبقى كمادة المساء طول الليل إلا في الحالات الصعبة . 







ـ جمال الوجه : أقنعة الجمال : إن أوراق الملفوف تجدد حيوية النسج ، وتمتص الفضلات ، ولذا توضع كمادات منها على الجلد طوال الليل ، وفي النهار مدة نصف ساعة لتنشيط الدورة الدموية وامتصاص أكداس الدهن من النسج ، ويشارك الملفوف في هذا كل من الخيار ، والفريز ، والدراقن . 







ـ الجيوب التهابها : توضع كمادات من ورق الملفوف على جيوب الأنف وتترك عدة ساعات ، أو طول الليل ، وتصب صباحا ومساء قطرات من عصير الملفوف الطازج في كل منخر من الأنف .






ـ حب الشباب : يغسل بعصير الملفوف الطازج ، ويمكن وضع أوراق الملفوف فكمادات على الموضع المصاب ، ويشرب العصير أو يؤكل الملفوف نفسه . 






ـ الحروق : تهرس الأوراق الطازجة وتوضع كمادات منها على موضع الحرق ، كما يمكن وضع كمادات من لب البطاطا ، أو الجزر المبشور . 






ـ الحصف : مرض جلدي معدِ : يغسل بعصير الملفوف .






ـ الحفر : يشرب قدح أو قدحان يومياً من عصير الملفوف ، ويؤكل نيئاً في السلطة .







ـ الحويصلة الصفراوية : كمادتان من الملفوف على الألم في النهار ، وأربع في الليل ، وتجدد كمادتا النهار كل أربع ساعت ، ويمكن أن تستعمل أوراق الحرشف . 






ـ الحيض آلامه : توضع كمادات من ورق الملفوف على أسفل المعدة لمدة ثلاث ساعات أو أكثر . 






ـ الدمامل ، الخراج ، الأورام : الداحس : تستعمل كمادات من أوراق الملفوف النيء ثلاث مرات في اليوم ، وتغسل في الليل بماء الملفوف المسلوق ، وتبدل الكمادات إذا شعر المريض بحرارة لا تحتمل بأوراق طازجة ، ويؤخذ ـ داخلياً ـ من الملفوف النيء أو المكمور ، أو عصيره.









لكمـ خآلص تحيآتـي وأحترآمـي ,,/


بقآيا حنين ..~

----------


## حلاالكون



----------


## بقآيا حنين

> 



 
*اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد* 






*شكرآ لمروركِــ حلآ الكون ..* 



*دمتِ بخير ..**

----------


## علي pt

*ياااااه كل هذا فوائد الملفوف*

*لايسمعو البياعين >> لايرتفع سعره هههه*

*سبحان الله ..*

*وشكرا لهذا الطرح المفيد*
*والمعلومات الرائعة ،،*

*وتقبلو مروري القاصر*
*أخوكم/ علي*

----------


## بقآيا حنين

> *ياااااه كل هذا فوائد الملفوف*
> 
> *لايسمعو البياعين >> لايرتفع سعره هههه* 
> *سبحان الله ..* 
> *وشكرا لهذا الطرح المفيد*
> *والمعلومات الرائعة ،،* 
> *وتقبلو مروري القاصر*
> 
> *أخوكم/ علي*



 






اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد ؛؛



صدق والله .. شكلهم بيرفعوا الاسعاار لو درووا
العفوو خيوو
شكرآ لمرورك عليpt


دُمت بخيـر ..*

----------


## قنعوز

وااااااااو كل هذا في الملفووف ... شي راائع 

شكراً لك على الطرح الراائع والاكثر من راائع 
....

:)

----------


## دموع الماضي

موضوع في غاية الروعــة..

تشكري خيتـوو على المعلومات الروعــة..
سلمت يمناك..
دمتي في حفظ الباري..

أختك:
دموع الماضي...~

----------


## سفر العاشقين

تشكرات خيتوووووووو على هالمعلوومه الحلووه سلمت اياديك ياارب وبالتوفيق

----------


## بقآيا حنين

> وااااااااو كل هذا في الملفووف ... شي راائع 
> 
> شكراً لك على الطرح الراائع والاكثر من راائع 
> .... 
> 
> :)



اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد ؛؛


العفوو خيتوو  :cool: 
شكرآ لتواجدكِ قنعوز


دُمتِ بخير ..*

----------


## بقآيا حنين

> موضوع في غاية الروعــة..
> 
> تشكري خيتـوو على المعلومات الروعــة..
> سلمت يمناك..
> دمتي في حفظ الباري..
> 
> أختك:
> دموع الماضي...~



 



اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد ؛؛



العفو يالغلا
ربي يسلمك ويعافيكِ خيتوو
الأروع مروركِ دموع الماضي


دُمتِ بصحة ..*

----------


## بقآيا حنين

> تشكرات خيتوووووووو على هالمعلوومه الحلووه سلمت اياديك ياارب وبالتوفيق



اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد ؛؛


العفوو  :amuse: 
ربي يسلمك ويعافيك خيي
يسلمووا ع التواجد سفر العاشقين


خالص التحايا ..*

----------


## أمل الظهور

*معلومات جديده عن الملفوف* 

*ربي يعطيك العافيه لطرحها*

----------


## بقآيا حنين

> *معلومات جديده عن الملفوف* 
> 
> 
> *ربي يعطيك العافيه لطرحها*



 


*أمـل الظهور* 
*ربي يسلمك ويعافيك*
*شكرآ ع المرور* 
*دُمتِ بوئام ..**

----------


## القاسم

اللَهّمَ صَلِ عَلَى مُحَمَدٍ وَ آلِ مُحَمَد وَ عَجِل فَرَجَهُم وَ ألعَن أعدائَهُم

يسلمو عَ الطرح

القيم

دمتم بخير

----------


## بقآيا حنين

> اللَهّمَ صَلِ عَلَى مُحَمَدٍ وَ آلِ مُحَمَد وَ عَجِل فَرَجَهُم وَ ألعَن أعدائَهُم
> 
> يسلمو عَ الطرح
> 
> القيم
> 
> دمتم بخير



 
 
الَلَهُمَ صَلِ عًلَىْ مٌحَمَدٍ وًآلِ مُحَمًدِ ؛؛


رَبٍيْ يِسًلْمِكْ وٍيعًافٍيْكِ خَيُوّو
شُكّرًآ لِمُرُورِكَ اَلْقًاسٍمُ


دُمْتَ بِخًيْرُ ..*

----------


## ارسم العشق

ماشاء الله
والله توني ادري كل هاالفوائد فيه
يعطيك ربي الف عافيه

----------


## بقآيا حنين

> ماشاء الله
> 
> والله توني ادري كل هاالفوائد فيه
> 
> يعطيك ربي الف عافيه



الَلَهُمَ صَلِ عًلَىْ مٌحَمَدٍ وًآلِ مُحَمًدِ ؛؛


رَبٍيْ يِسًلْمِكْ وٍيعًافٍيْكِ خَيُتوّو
شُكّرًآ لِمُرُورِكَ اَرّسِمُ آلْعُشّقٍ


دُمْتٍ  بِخًيْرُ ..*

----------


## Sweet Magic

السلام عليكم 

مراحب 

يعطيك العافية 


تحياتي لك

----------


## بقآيا حنين

> السلام عليكم 
> 
> مراحب 
> 
> يعطيك العافية 
> 
> 
> تحياتي لك



 

 
الَلَهُمَ صَلِ عًلَىْ مٌحَمَدٍ وًآلِ مُحَمًدِ ؛؛

وًعَلِيكُم الْسًلـآمٌ وً الْرَحّمًـة ..


رَبٍيْ يِسًلْمِكْ وٍيعًافٍيْكِ خَيتُوّو
شُكّرًآ لِمُرُورِكَ Sweet Magic


دُمْت بِخًيْرُ ..*

----------

